# Great News!!!!



## Rbeckett (Aug 3, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my Vascular Surgeon and Nephrologist.  I have the go ahead to start doing home dialysis.  No more days spent tied to a recliner in the clinic 35 miles away.  No more one hour trip in and one hour trip out of town 3 days a week
 anymore either.  That should save me 100 bucks in gas every month at least.  Have an appt next wed for Pre-srgical for discussion of permanant catheter placement and about the procedure.  Then sugery to implant and about a month to heal before I can start using it.  Then I can do the treatments at night while I sleep and have the days free.  I am thrilled to not be stuck in the dialysis chair anymore than I absolutely have to anymore.  It was starting to be a real drag spending a whole day at the clinic doing health related stuff.  It's also way less stress on your heart and less of a clotting risk so it has a bunch of positives and few caveats.  Maybe I can do some over 50 courses at the community college now too.  Wish me luck!!!
Bob


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 3, 2012)

these are always good news! 

health above all - be well!


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 3, 2012)

Great nrws Bob, I have a friend that his wife goes 3 times a week and been doing it as long as I can remember. I wonder if they know about this!

Paul


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes! Happy for you.


----------



## HMF (Aug 3, 2012)

Bob, that's great news! Congratulations!


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya Whooooooooooooooooo

Allrighty then, that is good news Bob

Good for you 
Glad things are getting better 4-U

All the Best


----------



## jgedde (Aug 3, 2012)

Terrific news, Bob.  Glad to hear it!

John


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks a bunch guys!!!  I have been researching peritoneal treatment models and found that in countries other than the US it is the most common form of treating Kidney Disease or Failure.  For some reason the treatment stategies in the US are centered around a clinical enviroment and the traditional 4 hour treatment schedule.  Apparently this is a demonstration of the US medical care systems greed.  The treatment cost to supply all of the needed tubes, hoses and filters is about 1/3 that of Hemo and requires no skilled nursing or special water treatment faciities to perofrm.   Since most facilities operate for a profit this is a way to insure that they are getting the maximum amount from each patient on their rolls.   The treatment facility I have been going to is a non profit aligned with the University of Fla, so they are more likely to recomend and adopt different treatment options because of the Goverment research funding they recieve.  They still gather data and collect samples, just not as frequently and less invasively too.  I would recomend that any responsible health care consumer take the attitude that they are in charge of their recovery and do the things that make them feel better and work to get the best possible outcome.  I know I have wasted three years uneccessarily because of fear and ignorence.  This is a mistake I hope to learn from and grow beyond in all of my future endeavours.  Thanks for all of the suppot and great vibes every one has sent, it really does make a difference and is part of what makes this such a great site to be on.
Bob


----------



## David (Aug 3, 2012)

Bob I'm very excited for you and your family.  That is very good news!  I have not had dialysis, but I know several who have and being able to have the treatment at home will free up so much more of your time and allow you to focus on other things.  Very happy for you!
David


----------



## jgedde (Aug 3, 2012)

"any responsible health care consumer take the attitude that they are in charge of their recovery"

Truer words were never spoken!

John


----------



## Ken_Shea (Aug 3, 2012)

That would be good news indeed Bob, that has to substantially lighten the burden for you.

ken


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2012)

Bob,
 I'm glad you have made this breakthrough. I hope that it works as planned. It will sure give you more shop time, in addition to far less expense and hassle.


----------



## burnrider (Aug 4, 2012)

You're on the cutting edge of treatment, badly needed by a lot of people. It should improve your life. Congratulations!!


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:
Have a Pre-Surgical appt this coming Wed.  If I dont go completely insane waiting I will have the final approval and authorization to proceeed hopefully.  I am so excited I can barely stand the wait.  Since I got ill I have been stuck in one place or another for the entire time.  Being unable to even spend a weekend at my mothers or sisters place was getting to be a real issue.  My mom is 87 years old and isn't long for this world, so I would like to spend her last bit of time transcribing her memoirs and having all of the conversations that you need to have before you cannot.  This new freedom will be a blessing in so many ways.  I can take my ministry on the road and spread the word about machining, and the meaning of life much more easilly if this all works out.  I'm not a religious man, but I have some observations and comments that others might benefit from hearing from some one who has survived adversity and become ( I like to think, anyway) a better person along the way.   I realy appreciate the support and love you guys send out on a daily basis.  This site has been a real Godsend to help keep me busy and engaged with the world at large.  So a big THANKS!!!! to everyone for their support and positive comments.  I promise I will try not to let any of you good folks down.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 11, 2012)

Well they rescheduled me for Monday, so the weekend will be a nail biter till I find out whether I qualify.  This is worse than laps for time at the races.  I get the jitters till the flag falls, but they clear on the way down and time to get busy.  I didn't really mind the back up, I wanted to get a couple of financial answers and resolve a possible equipment issue too  I would rather not have a machine I cannot use because of the incorect adapters on the hoses.  It's really not the adapter, it's the equipment manufacturer and supply availibility in the area,  So I'll gnaw on my nails till Monday and see what they decide.  I sure hope they say I can do PD and get away from a clinic full of sick people.  .  Sometimes your patience gets tested just because they can.    Small hurdle or rut, definately not a stumbling block or dead end.   Just  ease around and get back on the trail...

Bob


----------



## BRIAN (Aug 11, 2012)

Well done Bob keep pluging away until you get what you want. You are a ace.

 And a cornerstone of our site. thank you for all the time you, and others, spend keeping us lot in line.

Brian.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 13, 2012)

Quick update:
Good News:APPROVED for PD catheter placement... Yeeee Hawwww. 

Now the bad news, Gotta wait till Sept 6th to get in and have it done.  I can make it, said the litlle train.  chugga chugga whoo whoo (Maj Payne). Just gotta do the pre-anesthetic and chest X-ray drill one more time... I swear I'm gonna glow for 10,000 years after they bury me.  I can be the ET beacon.  Just figure I would let ya'll know I am a go fo PD..... Home in peace, soon enough.
Bob


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 13, 2012)

Bob, Glad to hear you will be able to treat at home. One of my best friends is going thru the same battle and he hopes to be able to perform his treatment at home fairly soon too. One thing he has done was to install a backup generator at his home that starts within a minute of losing commercial power should it be disrupted.

Best Wishes on your treatment!


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 13, 2012)

If you can demonstrate the need for back-up power and get a prescription, there are services and funds available from the Gov to upgrade your power at home and pay for the generator and automatic switching device too.  I have not looked at the program for me yet, but it apparently is fairly straight forward and reasonably simple application and approval process. 
Bob


----------



## rickard (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats There BOB, but with this Blessing comes a Price, We now expect Productivity to increase by at least 45%.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2012)

Heck yeah, 45% is easilly doable. especially since I have been a lazy POS for too long already.  I'm 4 days from surgery and looking forward to the completion of that.  I also moved back into a real bed today and off the couch.  We found a way to really prop me up and reduce the drowning feeling from COPD and Emphazema.  Just gotta train the baby dog not to get in Daddy's bed so she doesn't get my drain and fill lines tangled up and tug on em.   Shes the baby at 12 years old, thinks she is a people and sleeps on her own pillow and has her own covers.  My wife spoils the girls like they were our kids we never had.  Things are really picking up though.  Dr appontments every day last week, and every day but one this week so I will be completely worn out by next Sunday for sure.  Everything has been given glowing approval by all of the Dr I see every month.  I see a Nephrologist, Primary, Dialysis PA, pain management, Pulmonary, vascular and who ever else they send me to.  Seems like I am getting a come hither note from UF/Shands about every day.  Really hoping to cut that list and all the trips a bit with this new treatment, We'll see soon enough.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 7, 2012)

New update..... And Thursday was an eventfull day for all.  Sterted Wed nite when I called to get my surgery show time for day stay OP.  They paushed my show time till noon.  OK, kind of late but whatever...  Show up Thurs Morning at 1145 and sign in.  The OR had a bunch of injuries and wreck so they were a "bit" behind.  At 4:00 they took me to the gown changing room and put me in a room for a "bit" longer.  Finally get to OR at 500 and surgery lasts till 630.  Wheel me into recovery and now I wont wake up.    The nurses are starting to call across the street to get mme a bed in the ICU.  Then the lights just came on and I was awake,  So they tape me up and send me home.....At 830, just after arriving at home we find a huge puddle of clear and pink stuff seeping through my clothes.  Back to the ER, still no pain meds for the entire day yet and it's 10 PM already.  Finally get the original surgeon to make a decision whether the leakage was normal or what.  So thats when we find out the put 1 liter of solution into the tube and capped it off.  Ultimately it is leaking around the cath.  2 more hours of Dr debating how much is too much.  So they finally decide I am going back home.   Still no meds for the entire day and 4 trips back and forth 34 miles each way is starting to wear me out.  I finally get the weeping stopped and head for home.  It's 645 and I really need a nap now, but I'm so wound from the days events I can't sleep.  Talk about a henuine pain in the butt.  Hope you guys all had a better day than me, Holly and my youngest son Tom.  But it's done, so I am one step closer to freedom, just a few more minor milestones and I think I will have a bit more freedom and better management of my health.  Sorry about the book length post 

Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome Home Bob. Just relax and get stronger, we are OK here.

 "Billy G" :thumbsup:


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing is easy. But the wait, the effort, and the pain will all be behind you. 

Best of luck.


----------



## HMF (Sep 7, 2012)

Praying for the best here Bob....

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 7, 2012)

Bob
Like everyone saids take it easy and get rested up. We'll be praying for you here.

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 9, 2012)

Much better now.  Once they solved the leakage issue things are back on track.  Dont really know what was going on, but either way it is stopped and I am on the mend again.  Tired from all the riding around, but getting over that today with a lil nap and some rest on the couch.  I got the cutest little hose and fitting sticking out of me now.  I have to get a PD man bra to keep the titanium connector clean and not getting tangled in clothes and stuff.  Small price to pay for a little extra freedom.  Hope everybody is doing well on this beautifull Sunday here in Cebtral Fla.  The rain and thunder moved through last nite but it looks like today is going to be one for sitting on the porch and drinking sweet tea with ice and a lemon for sure.  Ahhhhh, the life of a country gentleman, I'll take it any time over being in the hustle and bustle of the city.  Have a great day and enjoy the rest of the weekend too!!
Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 9, 2012)

Bob, glad you made it back home and are taking some rest. Sounds like the unpleasantness is behind you now. An afternoon sitting on the porch sipping iced tea sounds pretty good. See that you take advantage of the opportunity, and extend our thanks to your family for helping take care of our friend. You rest up, then as soon as you feel up to it, get out to the shop and make something....anything to get your mind on a project.


----------

